# disc defragmentor / optimizer for Mac



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I am in the process of trying to recover files from a drive that went bums up on us at work and I noticed in the manual of the recovering software that if the drive has been defragged / optimized (it works on both PC and Mac) then the chances of file recovery is great because all the bits for the file are close together. I know that PC has Disk Defragmentor, but does Mac has one?


----------



## drummerbull (Oct 24, 2006)

Yes it does. You can use Drive Genius.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Defragmenting and optimizing are two different animals. Which do you mean? The OS handles defragmenting on its own, assuming there's enough disk space to do so. 

There are a number of optimization tools around, most of which work well. Just do a search.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

That's what I thought, I was using the terminology that was on the software I used. Basically I'm looking for a disk defragmentor that will put all the bits of files together so if the likely event that I have to use the recovery software, then it will have a better success rate. Right now i have about 50/50 recovered. Not good.


----------



## crblev (Mar 31, 2007)

MicroMat TechTool pro -- a full hardware and OS diagnostic/repair application -- provides a defragmenter.
It's a pretty solid app. 

For optimization/directory repair --Alsoft's DiskWarrior is great.


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

I'll second_ 'DiscWarrior'._


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

We have Disc Warrior. I didn't think it had that program. I will investigate. Thanks


----------

